# Anyone had a Jack Daniels cigar?



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Yesterday I sampled a 6" x 52

"Q America Aged in Jack Daniels Torpedo Maduro"

It was pretty good, I thought. It had a rich maltiness(?) to it, and an obvious flavoring of Jack Daniels to it. It also had what was quite possibly the best construction I've ever seen on a torpedo. But I can't seen to find any decent info/reviews on this cigar.

My question is this:

Anybody else smoked/seen/heard of this wonderful machination?


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Never heard of it. Where did you get it at?


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

I've never seen these either, but I sure like Jack!


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

never heard of em either


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Interesting as I haven't heard of it but I like Jack and he likes me and together with a cigar it could be magical. Anybody know where these can be scored?

Here is one place you can buy it!

http://www.littlecigarfactory.com/c...ucts_id=208&osCsid=78u1lab1msd2a6louh0vip2ac1


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

Q America :: Aged in Jack Daniels Torpedo Cigars i think these are what are being talked about.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

ninjaturtlenerd said:


> Q America :: Aged in Jack Daniels Torpedo Cigars i think these are what are being talked about.


These are correct, but it's the only online place I can find them. I got mine at my local B&M.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

unsafegraphics said:


> These are correct, but it's the only online place I can find them. I got mine at my local B&M.





ninjaturtlenerd said:


> Q America :: Aged in Jack Daniels Torpedo Cigars i think these are what are being talked about.


On second thought, these are similar, but mine was a maduro, also offered on this site


----------



## Flux (Oct 19, 2009)

From the Tex website:

"These cigars are hand-made Nicaraguan Torpedo cigars that are aged in Jack Daniels Whiskey for over a year."

Anyone have an idea of _how _they were aged? The statement above implies that they are soaked in booze which is not a bad thing, I'm just wondering how the hell they managed to make them smokable. If it was that easy why wouldn't someone have bought a bundle of discount cigars and a gallon of Jack and did this before?

When I used to drink, Jack was my go to libation. This discovery comes about 5 years too late for me. :lol:


----------



## p2min-cl (May 14, 2007)

I haven't had one before, but I think I will try my hand at infusing my own cigars. A friend of mine told me he does this with some of his cigars that are on the brink of drying out. He inserts a syringe into the foot and releases bourbon,rum or cognac as he pulls the needle out.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Sounds interesting. Imagine if Pepin got behind this. I love sippin on jack while I smoke a nice medium to full smoke...if only it wasn't raining today.


----------



## phisch (Dec 13, 2009)

I've seen the Makers Mark ones, sealed in a glass tube with red wax like the whiskey bottle. always been a little timid to buy one (like 9 bucks)


----------



## Ironmeden (Feb 24, 2007)

I got one a few years ago. I thought the amount of flavor from the Jack was just right. I did have a slight construction issue, but didn't take away from the enjoyment of the cigar. I'm not a big Jack fan due to a bad experience when I was younger, but I didn't have any ill effects from smoking the cigar. 

When I reviewed the cigar I thought the amount of flavor was perfect. I compared it to the Gurkha Louis XIII which in my opinion is too over bearing and the Arganese Uno which is way too light in Cognac flavoring. 

I recommend the cigar even if your not a Jack drinker. 

Paul


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Ironmeden is right. Its the perfect mix of Jack Daniels and tobacco.

Of course it's even better if you are a Jack drinker... :biggrin1:


----------



## Flux (Oct 19, 2009)

Ironmeden said:


> I'm not a big Jack fan due to a bad experience when I was younger, but I didn't have any ill effects from smoking the cigar.


Do tell...lol.

I had mine with Jim Beam. I drank Beam once after that just to see if it turned my stomach - it did.


----------



## Ironmeden (Feb 24, 2007)

Flux said:


> Do tell...lol.


Well I was getting over a relationship and I had some friends over for a gathering and I drank a fifth of Jack and a fifth of cinnamon schnapps. I was ill for three days. I can count on one hand how many times i've had either of those liquors since. That was 17 years ago.

I don't recommend it.

Paul


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

When I B&M I frequent was carrying them they came in their own humi-jar, the crdeo was infused with the Jack Daniels.

I didn't want to like the ciagr either but I gotta admit, the Natties were pretty damn good!


----------



## NonSpecific (Dec 12, 2009)

Ironmeden said:


> Well I was getting over a relationship and I had some friends over for a gathering and I drank a fifth of Jack and a fifth of cinnamon schnapps. I was ill for three days. I can count on one hand how many times i've had either of those liquors since. That was 17 years ago.
> 
> I don't recommend it.
> 
> Paul


I think you should probably forgive the Jack and lay all the blame on the Schnapps!


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

NonSpecific said:


> I think you should probably forgive the Jack and lay all the blame on the Schnapps!


Gotta agree with that. My bad Jack experience was about a year ago and that half-of-a-fifth was preceded with half a bottle of shiraz...

i blame the shiraz


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I can't get past the smell of em! I stuck my nose into the cannister & it about knocked me on my arse!

I will admit that I'm not Jack guy though. :tongue1:


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

I hope these are better than the Maker's Mark cigars that came out a while back. I had one of those and while I enjoyed it at the time it made me sick as a dog for about a day after I smoked it. I couldn't get that taste out of my mouth.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Warren said:


> I hope these are better than the Maker's Mark cigars that came out a while back. I had one of those and while I enjoyed it at the time it made me sick as a dog for about a day after I smoked it. I couldn't get that taste out of my mouth.


Anybody else feel this way? I have been wanting to try one of these for some time, but haven't gotten to it yet. I'd hate to owaste my money on it...


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> I can't get past the smell of em! I stuck my nose into the cannister & it about knocked me on my arse!
> 
> I will admit that I'm not Jack guy though. :tongue1:


The smell in the cannister definately smells stronger than the cigar tastes!


----------



## water-dog (Dec 24, 2009)

The Makers are good. Have a little hint of the bourbon but not over powering. Way to expensive though. My advice... buy your favorite & enjoy with a good sippin' whisky. ( I enjoy a makers and a maduro nicaraguan)

dog


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

thanks for the info water-dog


----------



## cummins2500hd (Jun 5, 2009)

I would love to do a trade for some of these if anyone has or can get these?


----------



## iride (Jan 25, 2009)

I've smoked a couple of the Maker's Mark...thought the bourbon flavor was a nice novelty and enjoyable but, didn't think the tobacco was particularly flavorful...good bourbon flavor...iffy tobacco flavor....


----------



## HBguy (Jun 21, 2010)

I had one over 10 years ago. It was a gift and I've been searching for another one since.


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

I never had the Jack Daniels one, but now I'm intrigued. JD is my drink most of the time. 

I have had the Makers Mark one though. I thought it was pretty good, you get that aroma of makers mark like you have a glass of it sitting right by your face as you smoke.


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

I had the Makers Mark one as well several years ago and I remember it being good. Mild with a small taste of bourbon. But at $13 a stick I can find better.


----------



## Haji (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi there 
Where can I get jack Daniels cigars ?
Regards
Theo


----------

